# Adaptar Microfono dinamico a entrada microfono electret



## alego (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola y gracias. Necesito usar en un handy (radio de mano) con un microfono  dinamico pero la entrada acepta electret (tiene aprox 5vcc de polarizacion). ¿Hay algun circuito muy sencillo que al mismo tiempo que amplifique la señal del dinamico se alimente con los 5vcc de polarizacion? La calidad para este tipo de tranceptores es muy modesta y solo hace falta claridad para entender voz. Un millon de gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 25, 2008)

podes usar un transistor chico tipo bc o bd que amplifican bien y tiene  buena calidad, con 5 volts t va a andar, y la adaptacion es basicamente en impedancia, fijate si la salida del pre con este transistor t sirve y sino le agregas un resistor en serie o paralelo, dependiendo si necesitas más o menos impedancia en la entrada.

saludos.


----------



## alego (Ago 26, 2008)

Gracias DJ. Lamentablemente toco demasiado de oido en este nivel  . Podras tirarme el esquema del circuito que podria funcionar?
Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 28, 2008)

aqui t paso algunos pre's. el tema es que usando un pre integrado no importa que microfono uses, ahora si usas el pre del transistor, es para un mic de alta impedancia tipo electret, tienes q retirar la resistencia q va al voltaje positivo.

y de tener la entrada para mic, la cual ya preamplifica, lo unico que tenes que hacer es agregarle la impedancia que te falte al micro dinamico.

un dinamico puede ser de 600 Ohms y un electret de unos 800 o + entonces le agregas en serie con el positivo del dinamico una resistencia de 220 Ohms y listo.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 28, 2008)

El circuito de pablin es un %$·&%$&( no sirve...! Mejor dirijete al post del transmisor FM y copia la primera parte (obviamente el amplificador de audio..!)

No mete ruido y es muy sensible..!


----------



## el tierno (Sep 18, 2008)

tuve la oportunidad de usar el digrama sencillo del electret y me funcó a la primera


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Cual?


----------



## el tierno (Sep 24, 2008)

pues el que usa el transistor, lo acople a un solapero de PC que tambien usa electret y no ubo probelmas claro que hay que pasarlo por un control de tonos que se encuentra en la consola de audio


----------



## Carlos81 (Dic 9, 2008)

Hola 

He estado leyendo lo que hay en este post. No me ha quedado muy claro. yo tengo un micrófono dinámico de 600 ohmios, quiero conectarlo a la entrada de un modulo ETX, al pin mic. Por lo que pone en la guia de kontron, sobre este pin:
"the MIC (microphone input) is intended for a monoarual electret microphone. In addiction to the audio signal, this input carries a DC voltage of approximately 2.5 V, which is sourced from 5K Ohm effective impedance. Many microphones use this DC voltage as a power source”.

El caso es que yo he medido entre ese pin y masa y mido una tensión de 0.9 voltios. No se si eso querrá decir que esta dañada esa entrada.

El preamplificador que uso es con el circuito integrado that1512 (os adjunto el link, es el circuito de la figura 3, pagina 5).

http://www.thatcorp.com/datashts/1510data.pdf


El problema es que grabo aparentemente bien, pero a la hora de oir mi voz se oye muy bajo. Por tema de software no creo que sea porque tengo todos los parámetros que atañen al microfono al maximo de amplitud

De cualquier forma, como he de adaptar mi microfono a esta entrada que es para microfonos electret, ¿que tengo que hacer ?¿poner una resistencia hasta 5K?

Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2008)

vamos de nuevo:

microfono dinamico = baja impedancia
microfono electret o de alta impedancia = alta impedancia

para meter un dinamico en una entrada electret hay q agregar un resistor en serie teniendo en cuenta lo siguiente:

impedancia de entrada = impedancia micro dinamico + resistencia agregada

de manera de compensar las impedancias (acoplar) de otro modo o no se escucha nada, o se escucha horrible, o se escucha muy baja ganancia.

en el caso contrario (de electret a dinamico), la resistencia va en paralelo con el micro.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

Carlos81 dijo:
			
		

> .......El preamplificador que uso es con el circuito integrado that1512 (os adjunto el link, es el circuito de la figura 3, pagina 5).



¿ Que resistencia de *RG* estas empleando ?

Para tu aplicación deberían ser unos 27 Ohms.


----------



## saientzg (Feb 5, 2009)

Hola, tengo un problema similar al que plantean aqui. Tengo una Radio VHF de aviacion y quiero conectarle un microfono externo. En las especificaciones habla de 150 Ohm de impedancia y quiero usar un Electret.
He medido la entrada al presionar el PTT y tengo disponibles 5V que imagino me serviran para alimentar algun tipo de circuito de adaptacion de impedancia.

Que me recomiendan utilizar que sea lo mas simple posible?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2009)

esos 5 volts t sirven para polarizar el microfno precisamente.

coloca el micro de alta impedancia en la entrada y colocale tambien un resistor en paralelo para bajar la resistencia a los 150ohms q necesitas.

si el micro es de 800 ohms, le colocas un resistor de unos 200 ohms y t va a andar re bien.

el calculo es: 1 / (1/800 + 1/200) = 160 ohms.

saludos.


----------



## nietzche (Nov 2, 2009)

alguien sabe cuale s exactamente la resistencia interna del electret ?. la necesito para adaptar las impedancias y calcular la maxima transferencia de potencia


----------



## hnc89 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola, mi problema es el siguiente: necesito conectar un microfono electret a un PA (HDSP 9652), que tiene entradas XLR y Line In. Supongo que tengo que adaptar impedancias, pero no se como. 
Si alguien me puede ayudar... 
Se que el PA tiene 75 Ohms de impedancia, pero no se la del micro electret.

Muchas gracias.


----------

